# Snow White and Mr 8 point had a date at the ol' corn pile



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Snapped a pic of the white fawn last week but look what my trail cam picked up this past weekend. Decent 2.5 year old buck and Snow White  There is a 6.5 year old buck out there too. Has been seen in the bean fields and bedded down near my ground blind. Could be an interesting opening day...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

That is very cool. I'm not the superstitious kind but I would not shoot an all white deer. No reason to tempt the "spirit" world, right? My house value would go down, gas prices would go up and my loan shark would send Vito to kick my butt.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Really cool!
Don't see that everyday.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

cool very cool, i,ve never seen a all white deer before. i,ve been hunting indiana since 81 and i,ve seen some that had some extra white on them but nothing like this. thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

really neat to see.i've seen two all white deer in my lifetime of hunting.one here in ohio and one in illinois.hope this one has a very long life span.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

man that doe's tail looks nasty haha.....also there is another deer in the background....looks like another doe.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm with you Thompson... I would leave that ****** alone!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thompson240 said:


> That is very cool. I'm not the superstitious kind but I would not shoot an all white deer. No reason to tempt the "spirit" world, right? My house value would go down, gas prices would go up and my loan shark would send Vito to kick my butt.


Ha! after i shot my piebald buck, i lost my job next spring, then got a DUI, then had a baby that ended up not being mine....... let that one walk.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I could have shot a piebald (60% brown) 6 point multiple days of gun season 7-8 years ago.

I let him walk as did Josh also that week. 

I'm guessing he was probably killed on the adjoining properties because we have never seen him since.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

If an all while deer or a piebald walked under my stand it wouldn't live to see another day. I am not a supersticious person and I think it would be a good story to tell...especially with it mounted and hung on my wall.

We had pictures of a buck from last year that had one normal side of antlers and the other side looked like a mowhawk....5 smaller points in a straight line. A lot of my buddies said they wouldn't shoot it but I wouldn't hesitate. Maybe something is wrong with me but I wouldn't mind letting the air out of a unique animal...


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I'm with ya monster! That deer would be dead on the first opportunity i got to shoot it. Never get a chance at another one.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I missed a piebald 6 point two years ago during gun season, only one I've ever seen while hunting


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

thwak!shoot ******! you will be the talk of the town. never seen one while hunting but if i did i will put it down buck or doe it a very unique deer . good luck!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess if the reason you hunt is to show others what you kill then many of the responses make sense.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Very neat! I've only seen a couple piebald does over the years while hunting. I have seen an all white deer on multiple occasions here locally on the Clark/Champaign county line. My mother spotted the deer commuting and I spent several evening driving the area and finally saw the deer myself several times over 2 years. Don't know what happened to that all white doe, but we just quit seeing her.

I have also noticed the color variations in deer period...even here in OH they vary quite a bit. We really noticed it years ago when we had larger gun season camps and may take 15+ deer in the group. When you have a dozen deer side-by-side you can see some differences..mostly slight, but occasionally a significant difference. Some seem to be much more gray while others are brown (it isn't an age thing - these deer can b the same age).

I did point out to the guys deer aren't the cleanest critters...my dog's colors look a lot different right after a bath. But, it always made for good deer camp conversation.

Good luck gents!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I guess if the reason you hunt is to show others what you kill then many of the responses make sense.


Lets be fair, thats a bit of a cheap shot. Its well documented that piebald and albino traits are not healthy, and theres certainly no reason to let an animal walk just because of it. In fact, it only backs up the twisted beliefs of animal rights wackos that think all animals are too pretty to kill. A deer is a deer, and its fine to take one with a non desirable recessive gene.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree. White, green or purple... they are all deer. Most people don't normally see white deer so I thought I would share the pics with my fellow hunters.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot to mention great pictures! Not many people see that. Though, I think someone needs to brush out her tail.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I guess if the reason you hunt is to show others what you kill then many of the responses make sense.



Maybe I'm taking this the wrong way but it seems like a jab if you ask me. I understand that a lot of people hunt for food and to fill their freezers, but what hunter wouldn't take a trophy deer and a good story? 

Lundy, I'm not trying to make this personal or start any arguments, I just find it hard to believe any hunter would turn down trophy deer with a good story, whether its a monster buck, or a unique and rare white deer. I assume you have a few trophy's on the wall...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, I'm for all hunters, came across too pissy

I support each hunters rights to shoot what ever they want, no one has to use my personal standards

However no one stated they would shoot an albino or piebald because in is not healthy or has a recessive gene that should it be removed from the herd. The desire to kill it is predicated only on the fact that it is white or different. If there was no one to show it to would it make a difference? Don't know, only each hunter knows.

I passed the little 6 point piebald because he didn't have the age or antlers that I would normally take. I enjoyed my hunt just as much and it is just as memorable to me by just seeing it multiple times, as if I had taken it. If he had been a 140 8 point I would have not hesitated. BUT that is just me. To each his own.

Fishwendel2 - awesome pictures, I wish I had a snow white to watch.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

So there is one of em u told me about, good luck weather u take her or not, good meeting u and waiting on the video


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Old folk lore has it if you shoot a white deer you will never kill another ??


----------

